# Day sailing in Bora Bora?



## matthewwhill

Likely going to Bora Bora. Family doesn’t want to sail. Does anyone know if I can rent a dinghy, laser, windsurfer, or beach cat, sailing canoe etc there?


----------



## paulk

Looked around a bit and found this: Location Bateau - SamBoat
They offer a catamaran (still with a cabin & bunks) starting at 200 euros, with the owner on board (and possibly his family - they're doing a round-the-world cruise and have stopped in Bora-Bora to perhaps replenish the kitty.) Unsure how long the 200 euros is for. Beach cats or dinghies might be available at your hotel. The Four Seasons says they offer stand-up paddle boards and kayaks, along with a catamaran. What the catamaran actually is isn't clear. It could be something like a Hobie, or it could be the hotel's 'Sundown cruise' vessel for taking guests out 20 at a time. None of the pictures on their site showed any of the boats. The Royal Bora Bora has kayaks to rent. Overall, it does not look propitious for much, other than for cruising catamarans that may have 2 or 3 day minimums. Transporting small boats in would be very expensive, and if something breaks there's no easy way to fix it. The tropical sun does not help to keep the boats in good condition. Neither do incompetent hotel guests from all over the world. No one mentions it, but it is also probably quite easy to get into big trouble because of currents, sharks, and weather. People paddling don't get as far away from the Water Sports Supervisor/Safety Monitor as someone would sailing. Perhaps you'll get lucky and find that there are beachfront operations that are too small to have an online presence; it is pretty laid back there. Good luck!


----------

